# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  να μαι και γω!!

## rania koko

γεισ σασ ειμαι η ρανια ,μενω θεσσαλονικη και εχω 2 lovebird,τον κοκο και τη λιλη.ημουν στο petbirds και στεναχωρηθηκα πολυ που εκλεισε  :sad:  ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια σ αυτη τη νεα προσπαθεια και συγχαρητηρια στα παιδια που την εκαναν!το χρειαζομαστε!!!    ::

----------


## vas

γειαα σου Ράνια με τα όμορφα lovebirds σου 
με τον καιρό θα δεις οτι θα έρχονται κ άλλοι απο την παλιά παρέα και θα μαζευτούμε πάλι όλοι   :Happy:

----------


## abscanary

Καλώς όρισες Ράνια. Καλή διαμονή!

----------


## mpikis

Αντε καλως την τη κοκονα!!καλη συνεχεια και να χαιρεσαι τα πουλακια σου!!τωρα τι πουλια εινια το λεω στην υπογραφη μου...χαχαχα

----------


## mariah

Kαλως το κοριτσι μας με τα ομορφα λαβ!!!!

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Καλωε ηρθες Ρανιαα..  :Happy:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλώς όρισες Ράνια. :congrats:  :congrats:  :congrats:  :congrats:  :goodmorning:

----------


## fotis_k

Καλως ηρθες Ρανια.

Περιμενουμε να μας δειξεις τα πουλια σου στην ενοτητα των παρουσιασεων!!

----------


## Φανή

Γεια σου και από μένα και καλώς ήρθες!

----------


## fragos

καλως ηρθες Ρανια!

----------


## rania koko

ευχαριστω παιδια!!!!αργω λιγο να προσαρμοστω στο νεο φορουμ,αλλα μολισ τα καταφερω θα βαρεθειτε να με βλεπετε!!!χιχιχι!   ::   φιλια!

----------


## Niva2gr

Καλωσήρθες Ράνια! Ό,τι απορίες σχετικά με το φόρουμ έχεις, εδώ είμαστε!

----------


## maria(lef)

Καλώς όρισες συμπολίτισσα!  :Big Grin:

----------

